# Ariens platinum 24" SHO



## ih8thepackers (Jan 4, 2014)

I'm thinking about next season buying a new platinum sho,i know the topic has been discussed on here probably numerous times,but does anybody know what 369cc at 17ft lbs of torque equal to in HP? also does anybody own a 24" Ariens platinum SHO currently? how do they like it? what about the Ariens AX engines how reliable do they seem?


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

I'd hazard a guess at maybe 12-13 hp? My Tecumseh is 318cc OHV, and they claimed 10 hp.


----------



## 1894 (Dec 16, 2014)

I've got last years 24" plat sho with the 306 cc motor. Darn good power to width ratio for here in Syracuse. There have only been a couple of times I wished for more power . That 369 on a 24" should be able to do everything you want up there in the Adirondacks  May want drift cutters if you need to cut banks or drifts back.


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

(17 ft*lbs X 3800 rpm)/5252 = 12.3 hp


----------



## vmaxed (Feb 23, 2014)

ih8thepackers said:


> I'm thinking about next season buying a new platinum sho,i know the topic has been discussed on here probably numerous times,but does anybody know what 369cc at 17ft lbs of torque equal to in HP? also does anybody own a 24" Ariens platinum SHO currently? how do they like it? what about the Ariens AX engines how reliable do they seem?


Horsepower & Torque Calculator - Metaris Hydraulics

I have experience with two Ariens AX engines and they are reliable


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

uberT said:


> (17 ft*lbs X 3800 rpm)/5252 = 12.3 hp


Does Ariens state the RPM for the max-torque value? Max torque can occur at a lower speed than the max RPM value. So to calculate HP at operating speed, you'd want to use the actual torque that's still available at the RPM you're using.


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

Red, I can't answer that. I just took the rpm data from LCT and assumed () that will get us into the ball park...


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

Gotcha, no problem, I was just curious. It would be great if dyno plots were available for all the engines available to us  

ih8thepackers, for what it's worth, I doubt you'd be disappointed in the 24 SHO regardless of what the actual HP # might be. My 10hp 318cc OHV Ariens is also 24", and I think it has great power. It did very well in the 2-foot storms we got last year. 

And it turned out the engine wasn't even opening the throttle all the way when the RPMs would drop, so it couldn't use all 10hp. At the end of the season I did some work to the governor, now it opens the throttle further and holds RPM better. 

So the same bucket size, but another 50cc, should be even better.


----------



## Cardo111 (Feb 16, 2015)

Unfortunately there is no accurate way/formula to convert torque to horsepower. LCT's service manual states that the 369cc engine puts out 10hp (plenty of power for a 24" bucket to get the job done) and the 414cc engine produces 12.5hp.

I attached the link, refer to page 3 of the manual. Hope this helps you, the Platinum 24 SHO is a good machine with the exception of the gas cap design. I attached a walkaround vid that I did on it as well. Regarding the LCT engines they have served me well, they can be thirsty ( a byproduct of their often large size and small gas tank to engine size ratio), mine have started on the first pull and you will have. 3 year warranty and a good parts network.

All the best.

http://lctusa.com/service/


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

Cardo111 said:


> Unfortunately there is no accurate way/formula to convert torque to horsepower.


There definitely is  HP = torque * RPM / 5252

But I think I know what you mean. The formula only works to tell you the HP at a certain RPM, if you know the torque *at* that same RPM. 

But it's not reliable to take a single value (torque at an unspecified RPM) and assume that you can then use it to accurately calculate the HP at another RPM. 

A bit like saying "my car gets 30 mpg", and "my car goes 120 mph". Both of those may be true individually, but you probably aren't going to get 30 mpg while going 120 mph. You can't guarantee that the statements are still true under different conditions. Maybe the max torque spec is at 3000 RPM, not 3600 RPM, for instance.


----------



## Cardo111 (Feb 16, 2015)

RedOctobyr said:


> There definitely is  HP = torque * RPM / 5252
> 
> But I think I know what you mean. The formula only works to tell you the HP at a certain RPM, if you know the torque *at* that same RPM.
> 
> ...


Agreed and well said, however torque is a more accurate way of measuring the power of a snowblower engine than horsepower. Unfortunately there currently is no standardized system that OPE manufacturers are using here in the U.S. to provide consumers with an easier way to compare engine power between manufacturers. I believe that only Ariens and Briggs are using the more accurate torque specs in their ratings. The other manufacturers are using horsepower and MTD is just providing the engine size, their lawyers don't want to expose them to litigation in the slightest way possible.


----------

